# Weekly competition 2007-21 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG)



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2007)

The competition really seems to inspire people. Lets see how many new competitors we get this week. Pleae notice the addition of Magic! I don't know how many points to give it, but please let me know what you think! My idea would be to give it the minimal amounts of points (1 for participating, 3/2/1 for places 3/2/1).

2x2x2
1. F D2 R F L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R B' U' B' L2 B L2 U' F D2 L D2
2. D2 F D F' D R U B D' R U' B' U' F' U' R' B D2 R D' R' B R' F U'
3. F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U F' L2 F' D' L' F D2 B2 U R D2 F2 D L2 B U
4. U' L F' U' F U2 B' D2 B2 U' F2 D' R B R' U2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 R F
5. L2 U B' U B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B D' F R' U' B' L D2 R B2 R' U B' R

3x3x3
1. L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R B' F2 R D' U' B F2 L' R U' F' D2 U' L B2 F R B2 L
2. R2 F L' R U L D' U R B2 L R D2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R D U2 B' L' R2 U'
3. F' L' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U B F' D2 L2 B' F D U L2 R2 B' D U B' F D2 B
4. B F L' D' B' F2 L U' B2 F L2 F R' F2 L B D2 U R2 B2 R' D' U2 B' F'
5. B2 F' R F2 L D U2 R' U2 B' F2 L F' D U' B' L' D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B' D' U L R2 B2 F' L B F L2 R2 U B2 L R2 U' L B L2 R B L R2 F'
2. F2 L' B F2 D2 L' D2 L' R2 B' L U L D U L' R2 U L2 R F2 D2 R B' R2
3. D2 U L' R2 D2 B' D B F L U' F' R' B F' L2 R2 F2 R' B' F D B' D' U2
4. R2 F' R B F' U' L' R' F' L' R D B' F L2 R' B D U' L2 R' U' F2 D B2
5. L2 B F' D R' D U L' R D B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 R U L

4x4x4
1. L2 B d2 B' D' f D' B r d2 B2 f' u B2 f r' d r2 R2 D d2 l' r' f' F' D' r u' B2 f F U' r2 b' D' U b2 f' D l'
2. l r B r2 b' F' U' L r2 f2 U2 L2 l' r2 B F' R B' F' U L2 r D' l U' B U' f2 l2 R' b' f2 L f2 u U' L R u2 B'
3. L' b2 r2 B' r d b2 u L2 l D' r' f2 u2 F U2 l2 b2 U' F2 l2 R' D' d' L' r2 U2 F d' u' l r2 R F' d2 u B l' r u'
4. L2 R' f L r f2 L d R' F' D2 d2 f F' D2 U2 L R u2 U' L b2 F u U F u' L2 r' D' B2 b2 D F2 l2 U2 L2 l b' R2
5. D2 R' B2 F' d f u2 B2 D b' U2 L' l' b2 d' b' U r' f' R2 d U' l' r2 R' U b f u r' d2 l r f' R2 d2 u B' f2 d'

5x5x5
1. D d' u2 U' L l r R2 D2 r2 f2 d u' L l2 r R U' l' d' L B' d f2 U2 L' R' U' L f' l r' R2 D' f F r' D2 r' d' u' B d r f L2 B2 L' r2 D' U2 L2 U2 b r2 B b F R2 u
2. D' d u2 U' l' U' B' F2 D d U F U2 l' R B2 D' d2 u' F' l' r' b l2 B' L' f2 R D2 f2 D2 d2 r' f' F2 D2 d f d' u2 b' u' l2 B2 u B' F' l' B2 F L' r R B b' f2 L r f' D'
3. D' d F' l' F' u' U' B D L2 l' D B2 R' b L r' B2 b f' D2 L' b2 U' B' F' R f D B' b u2 B2 f2 l2 b2 L' b2 r F' l2 U l' d R B' F2 l' R' u U2 b' f' l2 D2 d2 U' l2 r' b
4. u' L2 r' R2 d' L l' B d2 u' U2 B b2 U f' d U2 B b d2 u U' L' r B f' l r' d U' r' R' F2 l' D2 b' l' R b' f2 r b l' R2 b' F' D2 d2 u' U F' l b2 L D2 B D B2 f' l
5. f R D b' f2 D' l D2 d u l2 R' b' f' R' F U' l D F' D' L2 l' R u' L2 b' l R B' d f D2 U' B2 d' f2 L2 l f2 F d2 f D r' u' F2 L' r D' d U' l2 D' d' r2 F2 l2 B' f

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. R' B R2 U2 R' B' U2 R2 F' D R' B' D2 L2 D2 R F R2 B L F D2 B' R' B'
2. F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R F' U F' R2 F2 L' D R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' U F
3x3x3
1. D L' B' F' L R B2 F2 D' L D' U2 L' D2 U' L' U2 B U2 B R2 U L U' F
2. U2 F' R' U' F U' L' F L2 B D' R F L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U' L R2 F
4x4x4
1. U' f r u' B2 u' l' B2 b f' F l f' R b f2 u2 l' r' U2 F2 u U l2 D' B' L' D' u l r2 R u2 L' B b' L2 b D U'
2. R B l f F' u U R b D2 B' r D2 f2 F2 D u2 U B2 D B2 u f u' L' U' L R' B' R F U B b' f F2 d' u' B u
5x5x5
1. l2 r' R' u2 F' r2 D' d' u B r2 B' L' U L l D d2 b f' F' d' l' d f F' d2 B' L2 r' D U' L' d b2 f2 F' U2 r' f2 F2 U' b' D2 R' D d2 U' b F2 r' b2 f F2 D B2 R' u2 F R'
2. D2 F l b' f U f u F L' B f F' r B b' f2 F D2 d R B2 F' d2 U' L' r b2 F D' d' b L r R d2 R b F R' B' F l d U L2 D2 d2 u U2 f' L r2 R d l' r f2 R b'

Square-1
1. 0,6/-3,6/-3,0/5,1/0,3/0,4/4,0/0,2/6,0/0,4/0,5/-4,0/0,2/-1,4/4,0/0,2/-4,4/2,5
2. 0,-4/4,-5/0,2/0,3/2,1/6,4/0,4/5,2/0,1/-1,2/-4,0/6,3/1,5/6,0/6,0/-3,1/
3. 0,2/0,-3/1,4/5,0/0,3/6,3/0,1/-3,5/-3,0/6,4/0,5/-3,0/3,4/-4,2/-5,0/0,2/-5,4
4. -3,-3/0,3/6,0/3,0/0,4/-4,4/4,1/0,5/-4,3/3,5/3,1/-4,4/6,0/0,3/0,2/-4,4/
5. 0,-3/3,0/1,3/6,3/6,5/6,0/1,5/-4,4/0,4/0,5/0,4/-4,4/4,2/0,4/0,4/6,2/

Magic
1. Dubble fold, star Shape, rotate left 2......Just kidding, just do 5 solves!

Results from the last 3 weeks will be available in a couple of days in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition includes Square-1 and Magic because they finally got 10 votes. It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2007)

Rama Temmink

Magic average: 3.30
3,89	7,95	2,94	3,06	2,63
Amazing isn't it?

3x3 average: 17,62
17,30	18,92	16,65	14,77	20,31
I bet you guys are jealous of how consistent I am right?


3x3 OH average: 23,08
23,57	21,02	26,93	18,49	24,66
Wow sub 19 non lucky :lol:


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

Magic: 1.12
Times: 1.17, (1.08), 1.11, 1.09, (2.94)
last solve was a screw up, these are the first 5 solves since german open I think...

sq-1: 1:06.88
Times: 1:07.40, (59.26), 1:01.54, (1:14.01), 1:11.71
Quite good times with rubbish method  sub-1 avg soon

2x2: 4.15 avg
Times: 3.92, 4.3, 4.22, (3.78), (4.67)
no warm-up, ok solves

3x3: 13.10
Times: (13.77), 12.95, 13.53, 12.83, (12.72)
bad... <_< (  )

OH: 28.67
Times: (24.58), 28.97, (33.45), 27.83, 29.22

4x4: 58.99
Times: (1:11.36) OP, 58.55, (56.92), 59.13 (P), 59.28 (O)
Reasonable times  

5x5: 2:04.68
Times: (1:49.38), 2:07.70, (2:18.95), 1:59.14, 2:07.14
Seems like I used all my 5x5 skillz for today in the first solve


---BLD---

2x2a: DNF (38.00)
2x2b: 36.39 good

3x3: 3:23.44, rubbish memo...
3x3: 2:19.64, edges took like one minute to memorize so the rest was quite ok


----------



## hait2 (Jul 2, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 48.79
(44.22), 46.09, (57.86), 54.14, 46.14
big drop from last avg, probably because i was practicing f2l today for quite a while, so, warmed up for fridrich

3x3x3BLD
DNF (was a 4:45, looked like i built 2x2x2 and thats all ^^. going too fast for my own good >_<)
DNF (was a 5:20, messed up 1 edge permutation cycle, damn)
^
that's what i get for trying to bld before doing at least one bld solve. i'm hopeless if not warmed up


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

Erik: can you describe your "rubbish" method for Square-1? I think mine is even worse! How do you avoid/solve parity?

hait2: I feel bad about my blindfolded skills now. I can never do a warm-up, because that would take up memorie-space that would influence my next solve. Also, I am always glad if I finish under 10 minutes.

Does anyone know of a +30 year old cuber that can actually solve a 3x3x3_bf in under 5 minutes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 1 2007, 11:44 PM
> *Does anyone know of a +30 year old cuber that can actually solve a 3x3x3_bf in under 5 minutes?*


Well, there's me! I haven't beaten 5 minutes in competition yet, but hopefully I will this time. I just got my best time of 3 minutes, 34 seconds on a non-lucky blind solve 2 days ago - I was pretty excited. My average is just a little over 5 minutes now, and going down fast.

I'm 45(!!) years old, and I have only been blindfold solving for 3 1/2 months. It seems to be my strongest cubing event.

I've started to wonder - were there any older competitors than me at the US Open?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 2, 2007)

Magic: 2.43
3.17 2.06 (1.81) (DNF) 2.06

Wow, first sub-2!

2x2x2: 16.02
12.28 (DNF) 15.94 19.84 (11.88)

Should take this one seriously... :lol: Still haven't learned Ortega.

3x3x3: 30.63
31.09 30.55 27.47 34.91 30.25

Lookahead died, X-crosses gone wrong... :lol:

4x4x4: DNF
DNF 1:22.41 1:40.56 DNF DNS

First time I screwed up the centers and messed up fixing them, 2nd DNF was when I screwed up the O parity fix. Otherwise, two nice solves (new PB too)

5x5x5: 2:34.61 / 154.61
2:55.03 (DNF) 2:20.05 (2:18.61) 2:28.75

Told you I was in a cube slump... 2:55... Sigh. :lol:


Way too many DNFs, but 2 new PBs, so I guess it's okay... 

2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

Going back and looking at my solutions to both solves showed errors in memo... 

3x3 OH: 2:08.20 / 129.20
1:59.03 (DNF) 2:27.48 (1:25.19) 1:58.12

4th solve was very easy... But forgot F perm and R perm for the rest of the solves (almost forgot T perm, but barely got that one).


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 1 2007, 11:44 PM
> * Erik: can you describe your "rubbish" method for Square-1? I think mine is even worse! How do you avoid/solve parity?
> 
> hait2: I feel bad about my blindfolded skills now. I can never do a warm-up, because that would take up memorie-space that would influence my next solve. Also, I am always glad if I finish under 10 minutes.
> ...


Rubbish method of mine has improved slightly.
It was: 
gather edge -> make cube shape
make one correct layer of permuted corners
permute the other layer corners with pochmann prinicple (now with one formula from Lars' site)
orient 6 of the edges with one formula
shoot with the same formula to the D-layer so that the D-layer is permutated correctly.
Permute last edges with pochmann principle and fix parity

So all in all formula's I know:
1. the formula to make the cube shape after edges.
2. the pochmann prinicple for permutating corners/edges
3. alg for switching UR and DR edges (also switches UB and UF)
4. parity


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for explaining, but it is still a bit vague. Do you have a url/site where this is explained? More importantly: Could you please tell me how to fix parity WITHOUT having to restart?


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 AM
> * Thanks for explaining, but it is still a bit vague. Do you have a url/site where this is explained? More importantly: Could you please tell me how to fix parity WITHOUT having to restart? *


 Hey Arnaud 

For the parity on one layer we both use the algo
/ (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0)

It swaps 2 edges ---> same principle as on 4x4.
Learning it sucked a bit


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, that is a long and difficult alg! But it is definately worth learning it.

I just learned this simple one (/3,3/-1,-2/-2,2/2,-2/1,2/-3,3/) which is just 3 moves to remember, because the other 3 are just the inverse. The problem is that everything is messed up again after this alg. The alg is useful for a beginner (like me, because I can now solve the S1) and for a very advanced solver that can see if he has parity directly after making the square-shape (is that even possible?).

Maybe it would be good to open a Square-1 topic to discuss this puzzle further.


----------



## Jack (Jul 2, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 14.55
Times: (22.81), (12.84), 13.55, 16.91, 13.18

Still waiting for a new 2x2...

3x3x3
Average: 24.82
Times: 25.02, (23.71), 25.43, 24.02, (28.41)

Horrible times! I just did a good average of 10 before this, so I don't know why they are so bad!

3x3x3 OH
Average: 48.33
Times: 58.18. (37.31), (60.78), 41.77, 45.05

This was a really good average. The second was my PB. The times were kind of wierd, the solves were like bad, good, bad, good, good.

4x4x4
Average: 1:50.68
Times: (2:07.03 OP), 2:02.96 O, (1:36.77), 1:50.41, 1:38.66

Lots of bad times, even though I was lucky with the parities... <_< 

5x5x5
Average: 4:43.30
Times: (4:13.97), 4:48.06, 4:45.05, (4:52.22), 4:36.78

Square-1
Average: 1:51.41
Times: (2:16.68), 2:04.53, 1:33.93, 1:55.78, (1:22.50)

Parities almost every time. I am so slow at this...

Magic
Average: 2.01
Times: (1.84), 2.27, (2.34), 1.86, 1.90

Wow, really consistent! Normally, I go as fast as a can and get lots of DNFs, but I tried slowing down, and got a really good average!

BLD
2x2x2: DNF
2x2x2: DNF

3x3x3: DNF
3x3x3: DNF

I never get successful solves in the competition! The first one was really screwed up, the second I forget several edge cycles (which I always do) :angry:

4x4x4: DNF
4x4x4: DNF

These were my first two attempts ever. The first one I messed up corners and stopped in the middle, the second I think I messed up on the centers. This is so frustrating!


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 2, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 14.47 (14.73) 13.67 (13.28) 13.80 = 13.98
I guess this is acceptable for the first 5 solves of the day....
3x3x3 BLD: 1:38.94 1:42.08
Bleh...
3x3x3 OH: 27.61 31.45 28.70 (31.92) (25.28) = 29.25
Ok I guess...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 AM
> * Thanks for explaining, but it is still a bit vague. Do you have a url/site where this is explained? More importantly: Could you please tell me how to fix parity WITHOUT having to restart? *


 masterofthebass has an interesting way of solving parity... I can't verify it myself, as I am out of town and don't have a Square-1 with me, but he does something like -1,-1 and then a z2 and then just swaps the two edges with the regular swap-two-edges algorithm...


----------



## Jack (Jul 2, 2007)

When scrambling the 4x4 and 5x5, are the letters like r double layer turns, or slice turns?


----------



## sgowal (Jul 2, 2007)

Arnaud: for the sq-1, I use the following parity fixer:
(1,0) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (4,4) / (0,-2) / (2,2) / (0,-1) / (3,3) /
Cycles 4 edges CW. For some reason I found it very easy to learn, the key is to look at what the shape looks like.

BTW, the shortest parity alg fixer I could find is:
/ (3,3) / (1,0) / (-2,4) / (2,-4) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0)

Erik: You are quite fast for such a "rubbish method", although I don't ever train using Lars' method with 9 algs (I learned 5 new algs at the US Open), I am around 1:30-1:45. As a side note I perform the parity in just less than 20 seconds :-( I am really slow.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

Square1: Thanks everyone for all the info. I think that the next person that has anything to say about Square-1 should open a Square-1 topic.

Jack: r on bigcubes means double layer turns


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 2, 2007)

Trevor Davila
5x5x5 BLD
1: 33:32.52

New PB! I caught it on video ad I'm uploading it right now.


----------



## Richard (Jul 2, 2007)

Name: Richard Meyer


2x2x2

(6.54)
8.72
6.78
(9.91)
7.05

Avg 7.52

3x3x3

19.93
(15.52)
20.41
16.23
(21.02)

Avg: 18.86

5x5x5
2:54.55
3:09.01
3:06.04

Avg: 183.5


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

Richard, do I need more sleep, or are you missing 2 5x5x5 solves?


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jul 2 2007, 06:35 PM
> * Square1: Thanks everyone for all the info. I think that the next person that has anything to say about Square-1 should open a Square-1 topic.
> 
> Jack: r on bigcubes means double layer turns *


 Hmm, whenever I've seen/used that notation, r means a single slice. Rr is double layer.


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2007)

On official scrambles r = 2 layers (this is done to make scrambling faster). On algorithms stated on forums r mostly means just the inner layer.


----------



## Jack (Jul 2, 2007)

Oops, that means I've been scrambling wrong for the whole competition, I was using single layer turns :unsure: Well, I'll start using the double layer turns now.


----------



## Rama (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jack_@Jul 2 2007, 10:20 PM
> * Oops, that means I've been scrambling wrong for the whole competition, I was using single layer turns :unsure: Well, I'll start using the double layer turns now. *


 Haha same here


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
16.73 (18.13) (14.24) 14.92 16.65
Average: 16.10 Seconds
That average of 100 really helped. I am feeling good with the cube, I am flowing very nice. I seemed to have improved my F2L by 1-2 seconds and my LL recognition 

3x3 OH:
46.41 (46.03) 51.45 (57.16) 46.29
Average: 48.05
Good enough.

Magic:
2.24 (3.33) 2.65 2.11 (2.03)
Avg: 2.33
Pretty happy with it. Although I have a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2007)

Jack and Rama, you are both disqualified 

Erik explained it perfectly:
Websites: r=slice, Rr=double layer
Competitions: r=double layer, (r R' would be slice)

This confuses a lot of people.


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2007)

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF
The first DNF was a 3:31.11 I forgot to count edges, so I couldn't remeber if I had parity or not. So I had to count while solving, which was a little distracting. I think I did a d/d' instead of a d2 at one point, because some of my E edges are wrong.
The second was a 2:3x.xx, but I completly messed up corners, so I stopped early.

3x3: (27.56) (19.02) 20.69 22.75 25.34 Average: 22.92
I thought the first was quite fast, yet it was a 27.56, I don't know why!
My first sub20 in competiton, even if it is unofficial!
My best average here so far!

2x2: (5.13) 11.71 9.11 (15.72) 12.83 Average: 11.21
PLL skip, but stil fast! Pretty ok average!

2x2 BLD: 59.16 DNF
Yay sub1, it doesn't happen often! I tried to do a speed BLD on the DNF!

3x3 OH: 1:49.72 1:18.33 1:9.96 1:16.75 1:19.08 Average: 1:18.05
The first was a nasty messed up cross. Probably my best OH average!

EDIT:

5x5: 6:14.36 5:47.88 (5:24.25) 5:46.97 (6:47.25) Avegrage: 5:56.30
These are my 3rd-7th ever timed 5x5 solves! My first timed solve was 16 mins! Then I just lubed my cube today, and cut 10 mins from my time!


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 3, 2007)

Trevor Davila
5x5x5 BLD
1: 33:32.52
2: DNF (31:26.84)

Arg, on the 2nd one i just messed up when I was undoing the setup moves at the end while I was undoing the corner parity.


----------



## Hubdra (Jul 3, 2007)

5x5

Avg: 4:22.50

Times: (5:00.84), 3:55.72, (3:49.97), 4:24.74, 4:47.03

3:49.97 is my PB! These are the first two sub-4s I've gotten. I've always been hovering around the 4 minute range. The 5 would have been really fast too, but I had a MASSIVE lock-up, that required some figuring out as to how to get it back together. Oh well.


3x3

Avg: 29.77

Times: 28.78, 30.44, (37.05), 30.08, (27.75)


lol. I haven't been able to practice much while I was away for 3 weeks. Pretty damaging to my times. Oh well.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jul 3, 2007)

Not that great in any category...oh well I'll get better

-3x3x3-
(20.24), 24.96, 23.30, 21.78, (27.74)
Average: 23.35
Not very good at all?should have warmed up first

-3x3x3 OH-
(60.73), (34.87), 53.44, 36.71, 50.88
Average: 47.01
Pretty bad I never get in the 60s?

-3x3x3 BLD-
first attempt competing blindfolded

DNF (would have been 7:25.73 but messed up one edge cycle)

DNF (would have been 7:11.04, I accidentally skipped CP and then went back to it and messed it up )
:unsure:


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan Cohen

*2x2x2*
Average: 7.83
(5.11), 8.78, 7.70, 7.00, (9.86)

First one was a LL skip. New PB for the avg and w/ no warm-up!

*3x3x3*
Average: 22.04
(DNF), (19.80), 20.91, 24.53, 20.60

messed up an A on the first one. Apparently some warm-up would help.


*3x3x3 OH*
Average: 1:02.50 / 62.5
59.47, (50.33), 1:06.03, (1:10.89), 1:02.00

I don't like this very much...

*4x4x4*
Average: 1:38.05 / 98.05
(1:41.23), 1:39.03 P, (1:27.22 OP), 1:39.19 OP, 1:35.92 O

On the 1:27, I got to the O parity at 1:05... but the rest were just bad.

*5x5x5*
Average: 2:45.54 / 165.54
(POP), (2:32.76), 2:40.03, 2:40.41, 2:56.19

...

*Square-1*
Average: 1:28.40 / 88.40
(1:45.64), 1:30.84, (1:06.08), 1:35.17. 1:19.20

not too bad for me... I should be better
My two cents on the parity issue:
I only know enough algorithms to solve 1 edge at a time, therefore I don't have parity. I just learned an algorithm that swaps adjacent edges in both layers, so I use that until I have only one adjacent pair left. If I have a middle parity, I just flip the cube so that my white side (correct top) is on top and fix it. Really bad method of doing it, but I can avg sub 1:20.

*Magic*
Average:1.88
01.90, (02.15), 01.61, (01.59), 02.13

*---BLD---*

*2x2x2*
1:12.84 Hit the ALT-key instead of space bar, so it was like really a 1:09
1:05.05

Yeah! 2 successful BLDs in comp.

*3x3x3*
DNF (4:12.02) somehow messed up my sequence of corners. I use Pochmann's method
DNF (4:26:91) bunch of edges flipped...

I only did my first successful BLD this morning, so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## sgowal (Jul 4, 2007)

*Square-1*
Avg: 1:34.99 minutes
Times: 1:41.78 1:28.90 (1:22.74) (2:00.46) 1:34.28

*Magic*
Avg: 1.52 seconds
Times: 1.51 1.50 (1.39) (2.84) 1.54

*2x2*
Avg: 9.67 seconds
Times: 9.31 8.45 (4.86) 11.26 (DNF)

*3x3*
Avg: 23.04 seconds
Times: 23.23 21.34 (21.18) 24.55 (25.71)

*3x3 OH*
Avg: 1:09.21 minutes
Times: (1:11.56) (54.74) 1:10.38 1:07.15 1:10.11 (Weird my F2L is always sub-40, I should practice my LL a little)

*4x4*
Avg: 2:42.79 minutes
Times: 1:57.34 (1:49.31) 2:24.05 (DNF) 3:46.97 (3rd was edge mess up, 4th and 5th were OLL parity mess-ups)

Applying the new strategy of no warm-ups


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 4, 2007)

3x3 average of 5: 21.58
21.79, 21.18, (25.20), 21.77, |19.71|
5x5 average of 5: 3:13.65
3:04, 3:09.96, |2:39.22|, (4:16.77) (haha), 3:27

3x3 BLD:
S1. DNF (Pop)
S2. 2:17.83

4x4 BLD:
S1. DNF (X-center broke)
S2. DNF

5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF (Trivial Error)


----------



## Karthik (Jul 4, 2007)

3x3:
(34.45)
(45.89)
38.11
38.31
43.64
Average: 40.02


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Daniel, great to see you do regular solves. I can see you don't do that as often as most people, because you seem to have made no progress in the last couple of months. You should really try my method for the 5x5x5 edge-pairing to shave about 30 seconds of your times.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 4, 2007)

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:38.15
Times: 1:38.16 (1:41.30) (1:34.44) 1:36.64 1:39.86 

Wheeeeeeee. Those are nice times for me. Espeacially those last 2 with both parities.


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 4, 2007)

The 3rd Was awsome look ahead (new stickers?) 4th I popped and locked up so much! 5th should have been my solve that was thrown out 

Yea ... First average of 5 for either cube in a long time 
So, I can't complain ...

BLD coming today, I hope. Haven't had much time for that either ... grr


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 14.32
Times: (9.46), 12.59, 14.01, 16.30, (16.37)
Very lucky average for me. This was right before I learned Ortega; I had done an average of 10 right before it, and it was over 19 seconds. I just got lucky. Since then, I've learned Ortega, and now I can really get times like these. (I'm still pretty slow for Ortega, though.)

3x3 Average: 38.82
Times: 37.54, 39.85, (32.64), 39.09, (45.74)

3x3 OH Average: 1:31.50
Times: 1:38.19, (1:11.81), 1:22.39, (1:40.67), 1:33.92

4x4 Average: 2:37.72
Times: 2:37.03 OP, 2:44.11 O, (2:31.77) OP, (2:54.63) OP, 2:32.03 P

5x5 Average: 4:21.07
Times: 4:24.75, (4:09.23), 4:18.55, (4:35.38), 4:19.91
This is slowly getting better. Actually, the 4:35.38 looked like it was going to be sub-4 minutes, but then it popped. I'm pretty happy with getting 4:35 with a pop.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:14.57
2x2 BLD a: DNF (1:33.93)
2x2 BLD b: 1:14.57
The first one was all messed up; the second one seemed really easy.

3x3 BLD Best: 4:16.83
3x3 BLD a: 4:16.83
3x3 BLD b: DNF (4:38.17)
At last, a decent time in competition. The second one was all messed up - I'm not sure what I did wrong.

4x4 BLD: 63:42.73
4x4 BLD a: DNF (59:25.70)
4x4 BLD b: 63:42.73
YEAH!!!!! I GOT IT!!! Okay, so I'm twice as slow with 4x4 as Trevor is with 5x5, but at least I got it! It was my third try ever at this. (My only tries have been in these competitions.) The funny part is that I actually mismemorized the centers - I mixed up my C and D positions. But when I got to it, I thought I remembered the right color being in the C position, which I was supposed to swap. I decided to trust my visual memory instead of my mnemonic, since on the previous attempt, I had the same thing happen and trusted my mnemonic and got it wrong. And my visual memory was correct!!!

It looks like these competitions might finally turn big cube blindsolving into a mainstream event!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2007)

Kai: Wow, you have both improved speedwise and consistency wise!

Mike: Seems like this was your week! Congratulations on all your blindfolded solves, but on that 4x4x4 especially! It took me way more than 3 tries to get a 3x3x3 done.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike: Congrats on the 4x4 BLD!!

dbeyer: New stickers = better lookahead? What'd you change to/from? When I changed my green to florescent green and my times went up... :lol:


----------



## Speedanator (Jul 5, 2007)

*2x2x2:*

19.31, (14.14), (20.27), 18.56, 14.61
=*17.49*

*3x3x3:*

49.09, (53.64), 39.44, (38.38), 44.06
=*44.20* - unlucky...


----------



## Richard (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha, AvGalen, yea, i only did three 5x5 solves. I figure that's all you really need anyway and i was feeling lazy  , actually...i had to go, so i thought it was good enough.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 5, 2007)

Andrew Chow

*3x3x3* Average: 17.71
18.91, 16.70, (19.62), (14.78), 17.52
Woo. 

*3x3x3 OH* Average: 31.47
(24.94), 29.14, 32.19, 34.04, (36.44)
The 24 was a PLL skip. The 29 was just amazing, and the rest are my usual times. Wow.


*4x4x4* Average: 1:47.48/ 107.48
(1:31.94), 1:56.59 OP, 1:43.38 P, 1:42.48 P, (2:04.98 O)
Average.

First time in this contest. Fun stuff.


----------



## Worms (Jul 5, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. 9.58
2. 6.19 PLL SKIP
3. 5.80 COLL
4. 9.87
5. 10.55

AVERAGE-5: 8.546''


3x3
1. 26.39
2. 23.45
3. 26.67
4. 23.93
5. 24.33 PLL SKIP

AVERAGE-5: 24.883''


Magic
1. 1.62
2. 1.63
3. 1.53
4. 1.39
5. 1.69

AVERAGE-5: 1.593''


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2007)

Richard: 3 solves out of 5 gives you 2 DNF's. Just do those 2 solves sometime before monday, ok?

Andrew Chow: Welcome!


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 7, 2007)

2x2 speedsolve average: 15.06
(16.55)
15.72
(13.05)
15.25
14.80 (PLL skip)

3x3 speedsolve average: 20.31
20.31
20.83
20.58
(31.45)
(19.46)

3x3 OH average: 48.94
50.80
(45.13)
(52.26)
48.46
47.55

4x4 speedsolve average: 3:44.82
3:49.63
3:35.89
(4:26.87)
3:48.93
(3:24.09)

3x3 BLD a: 3:29.77
3x3 BLD b: 5:50.xx DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2007)

edd5190: Please prove/disprove my theory by telling me if you are an american (and if so, from Caltech). You fit the profile of fast 3x3x3, 3x3x3_bf and also 3x3x3_oh. But your 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 times are relatively slow.

(Another explanation would be that you just got your 2x2x2 and 4x4x4)


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, I've been to Caltech, but I'm only 10 years old, and thus will not go there again unless there is a competition there or I get accepted to Caltech (hopefully the second one). Yes, I am American, and I don't practice 4x4 as much as the other puzzles, and I would be faster with 2x2 if I had a real one (I just simulate it on the 4x4, so It's a bit awkward to use). I'll get a 2x2 when I have the money. I spent all my summer money on stickers, DIY's and Magics (the latter of which have not come yet). Btw, thanks everyone for the compliments, including: Rama, Kai, Arnaud, Alex (ThePizzaGuy92 from Youtube), Arnaud, (previous post), Brian Zhang, and many more than I can think of right now.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 8, 2007)

2x2 average: 13:17 (i just got my eastsheen 5 hours ago, im 10 years old.)
15.15, 9.12, 10.57, 16.23, 13:81. it was my second time doing averages.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, sorry about reviving the scrambling issue, but Arnaud, do you use the WCA program for scrambling? I ask this because the first scramble is not set for multi-slice:
L2 B d2 B' D' f D' B r d2 B2 f' u B2 f r' d r2 R2 D d2 l' r' f' F' D' r u' B2 f F U' r2 b' D' U b2 f' D l'

the l' r' in the middle is the equivalent of l2 x, which doesn't happen on jaap's scrambler. That's why I assumed they were single layer turns.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2007)

masterofthebass: I am using Jaap's scrambler, but I am also a little worried about the quality of the scrambles. 4x4x4 scrambles tend to have cancellations in them and 5x5x5 scrambles seem to have to many "same slice" combinations. Like the first 5x5x5 scramble this week: (D d' u2 U')(L l r R2). I have discussed this with Jaap and he told me he would check it out. It might also be a problem in the random function of the browser.

I don't think it really matters though!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2007)

2x2x2: 9.48, 9.39, (9.57), (8.11), 8.34 = 9.07
Consistent, but will I ever get a sub 8 average?

3x3x3: (28.65), 28.48, 23.24, (19.10), 25.43 = 25.72
19.10 was a 2 look last layer

3x3x3_oh: 44.21, (52.73), 44.59, 41.89, (41.53) = 43.56
Just about perfect for me

4x4x4: 1:35.29, (1:49.42)(P), (1:34.00)(P), 1:48.22(O), 1:35.32(P) = 1:39.61
New cube = new times! Either 1:35 (good) or 1:49 (bad)

5x5x5: 2:42.13, 2:35.47, (2:30.09), (2:55.47), 2:42.41 = 2:40.00
Very nice, but a 2:39.99 average and a 2:29.99 single would have been nicer 

2x2x2_bf: (2:04.61), 2:05.15 = 2:04.61
2:05 was a 2:03 +2

3x3x3_bf: 9:03.90, DNF = 9:03.90
9:03.90 was a 9:01.90 +2

Square-1: 2:37.03(P), (2:51.17)(P), 2:47.71(P), (1:35.25), 1:57.12 = 2:27.29
Same method as last week, but I use KJiptner's parity-fix. It saves me a lot of time, but I am still very slow!

Magic: (1.92), (2.49), 2.01, 2.08, 2.05 = 2.05
My best times by far and my first sub 2


----------

